# cd's with no guitars



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there are cd's out that have the original music but save for the guitar/guitars.Saw a guy on youtube playing Heaven and hell with only drums bass and dio.exactly what i'm looking for.You think I can find that link,never!Thanks


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

This site has backing tracks and only requires a free registration (last I checked).

http://www.guitarbt.com/


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Look for MIDI versions of the songs you want and mute the tracks you don't want to hear.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Search gearpage, there a whole thread on this.

++ Guitar Techniques magazine and the spin off www.bluesjamtracks.com

have fun

Andy


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> This site has backing tracks and only requires a free registration (last I checked).
> 
> http://www.guitarbt.com/


Thx!!:rockon:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

If you want to buy pretty high quality back tracks, you can go to lickliabrary.com but you can down load most of what you can buy from there over at guitarbt.com

Unfortunately they have a bad server at guitarbt.com so download speeds went from 40 seconds to one hour per song. The good news is they will be changing servers in the next couple weeks.


----------

